

Casting Call For "Nerd Girls" And/Or Aspiring Reality-TV Stars - f1gm3nt
http://jezebel.com/5553636/casting-call-for-nerd-girls-who-also-want-to-be-reality+tv-stars

======
Jun8
One has to tell these cliche-lovers that the age of pocket protectors are
_long_ gone. Not only that, they symbolized (along with slide rulers)
properties that are opposite of "nerdy" nowadays. Those 60s people were
uniformed engineers with their ties and all. Today's nerds question the system
and are misfits.

It's amazing how the nerd stereotype has changed over the years.

~~~
julius_geezer
Surely both pocket protectors, which emphasize practicality over looks, and
slide rules, an elegant tool for mathematical operations, ought to count as
nerdy.

~~~
hugh3
Indeed, pocket protectors were very nerdy. They died out not because nerds
stopped being nerdy, but because nerds became so slobby that they no longer
wore shirts with pockets.

